# More shadow codes



## TForan (Sep 1, 2010)

BT scanner picked up the following shadow codes:

4C4F

4674

4DEC

44CF

4DDB

I've gotten the first two before but the last three are new. Any ideas?


I'm running the jbd at 100%


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

4DEC: Mod Detected
44CF: Void
4DDB: Engine/Drivetrain Warranty


----------



## TForan (Sep 1, 2010)

So clever.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> 4DEC: Mod Detected
> 44CF: Void
> 4DDB: Engine/Drivetrain Warranty


Are you serious :yikes:


----------



## TForan (Sep 1, 2010)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Are you serious :yikes:


 I only glanced at it but now I see it's an attempt at humor from an anti mod guy.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

TForan said:


> I only glanced at it but now I see it's an attempt at humor from an anti mod guy.


Exact. :thumbup: Beware the _shadow codes_


----------



## TForan (Sep 1, 2010)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Exact. :thumbup: Beware the _shadow codes_


You should give the JBD a try. I took it off today and WOW , what a difference !


----------

